# The Bell Tree Fair 2013: Closing Ceremony



## Justin (Jan 1, 2014)

*Art Contest*

*First Place by Sazie with 121 votes*






*Second Place by faerie with 46 votes*





*Third Place by bun with 43 votes*







Spoiler: 4th to 11th Places



*4th Place by Bon with 36 votes*





*5th Place by Stacie with 30 votes*





*6th Place by effluo with 21 votes*





*7th and 8th Place Tie by Makoto and Kip with 10 votes*









*9th Place by Sheepish with 7 votes*





*10th Place by Glitzy with 6 votes*





*11th Place by kerryelizabeth with 5 votes*









Spoiler: Complete List of Entries



Bowie:





Mendica:





BellBringerGreen:





Kammeh:





Silversea:





Ladyphantomofmusic:





Glitzy:





sorrynotsorry:





Spamurai:





Jake:





Lizzyrose:





NinFanBoy01:





sugar9674:





Windfall:





Bon:





Lassy:





chiminig:





Emily:





Ameer:





Truffle:





Murray:





Sansa22:





Stacie:





lynn105:





icyii:





Kip:





Chessa:





Sheepish:





Sazie:





Sheba:





J087:





effluo:





River:





VillageDweller:





Willow:





Minties:





Myriad:





cutiepiecat:





Zoe!:





Boidoh: 





Flyffel:





faerie:





D i a:





Blizzard:





bun:





kerryelizabeth:





Makoto:





MyDearSerenity:


----------



## Justin (Jan 1, 2014)

*Signature Contest*

*First Place by Willow with 120 votes*





*Second Place by Lassy with 55 votes*





*Third Place by Megatastic with 45 votes*







Spoiler: 4th to 9th Places



*4th Place by Spamurai with 30 votes*





*5th Place by Superpenguin with 25 votes*





*6th Place by twinArmageddons with 22 votes*





*7th Place by Sheepish with 16 votes*





*8th Place by Toffee with 14 votes*





*9th Place by Silversea with 6 votes*









Spoiler: Complete List of Entries



- Lassy:





- MayorAvalon:





- Jake.:





- lynn105:





- Kim Pine:





- Superpenguin:





- Stacie:





- ladyphantomofmusic:





- spamurai:





- lizzyrose:





- sugar9674:





- BlueLeaf:





- oath2order:





- Megatastic:





- Silversea:





- Dark:





- HelloAnna:





- Toffee:





- augafey:





- Bowie:





- Ameer:





- Boidoh:





- Itachi:





- Horus:





- BellBringerGreen:





- Kerryelizabeth:





- VillageDweller:





- KarlaKGB:





- Bellxis:





- Murray:





- Mizutama:





- Cynber:





- ITookYourWaffles:





- Bon:





- Willow:





- Sheepish:





- twinArmageddons:





- Sheba:





- J087:





- ForgottenT:





- River:





- pengutango:





- Makoto:





- Windfall:





- Minties:





- cutiepiecat:





- Myriad:





- Lauren:





- mariop476:





- Emily:





- icyii:


----------



## Justin (Jan 1, 2014)

*Writing Contest*

*First Place by Murray with 28 votes*



			
				I Saw You Standing on the Other Side said:
			
		

> As the sun collapsed beyond the horizon, the fair’s crude eyes flickered on. Like cheap imitations of stars suspended above the site, they belittled the fair with their faint glow. Somehow their eerie yet ethereal presence invited me in. Without hesitation I willingly wandered into the twilight; my existence dazzled by the crude spectacle. As I hopelessly wondered through the entrance the sound of crunching, dead grass beneath my feet echoed through my bones, it was unbearable. Before long I had found myself in the center of a bustling convergence of people; gathered between the various amusements. Beyond the dull yet seemingly popular attractions, the variety of stalls and large pavilions, my glance was focused on the various people surrounding me, specifically the young girl opposite me. But the longer I stared the more I realized what was peculiar about her. It was not her clothes, her stance or even the bright red balloon drifting just above her head. In fact, I must admit that there was nothing noticeably abnormal about her; except for no matter how long I stared at her, she would not stare back.
> 
> *Read the rest of the story here: http://pastebin.com/LVmyVf19*



*Second Place by lizzyrose with 27 votes*



			
				A Fair is Fair said:
			
		

> It was a bright morning in the quiet town of Arkham and the residents were just waking up. Pete the postman was busy delivering the mail, and Isabelle, the mayor’s assistant, was on her way to the town hall. She unlocked the door, went inside and stood behind the desk, oblivious to the brightly coloured flyer that had just been posted through the letterbox, now lying on the floor.
> 
> The town clock had just struck 10 when Mayor Lizzy walked in. As usual she was late, but Isabelle had no plans to annoy her before she’d had her morning coffee, so she greeted Lizzy with a smile and wave, then went back to her very important post behind the information desk.
> 
> *Read the rest of the story here: http://pastebin.com/A1L697NN*



*Third Place by Gandalf with 18 votes*



			
				All My Heroes Are Dead said:
			
		

> ‘He’ll live… If that’s what you’re asking’ came the raspy growl of the resident doctor.
> ‘I’m not sure of what kind of life it will be though. These are injuries like I’ve never seen before. He’s going to be comatose for a long while yet, if he’s ever to wake ’.
> 
> **
> ...





Spoiler: 4th to 5th Places



*4th Place by Gummysaur with 14 votes*



			
				A Bittersweet Wheel said:
			
		

> Sunrise was Avelyn's favorite time of day.
> Avelyn strolled into the bright, cheery carnival. It wasn't a small one, either; There were clowns shaping balloons, cotton candy and candy apples being handed out, and everything to grand ferris wheels to paint-flaking merry-go-rounds. Avelyn had brought the village with her; "My treat," she had proudly announced. Isabelle supported the idea. It was a celebration of the town which had achieved the perfect status. Avelyn, the mayor, had been overjoyed that her villagers and the villager satisfaction community had given her town the biggest of thumbs-ups. Her ten villagers, Tangy, Peanut, Bruce, Amelia, Deirdre, Keaton, Goldie, Bones, Kid Cat, and Roscoe crowded around Avelyn.
> 
> *Read the rest of the story here: http://pastebin.com/k34SFHVU*



*5th Place by Megu-chan with 8 votes*



			
				Once Upon A Carnival said:
			
		

> “I’m getting ready!” I scream out from the inside of my room, hoping my voice would reach my friend even when my door is shut. Adrenaline and rush surges throughout my body, as I quickly pick out some of my favorite clothes to choose between; today, I’m heading out to the carnival! Along with my friends of course. Slowly, I unleash a full sleeve, navy blue dress from the hanger as I jump and jump to make it fit on me. Just as it set on me perfectly, a vague smile crawled on my face. The length of the dress was appropriate, thank god, as it reached just a little bit above the knee. “Are you coming or what?!” I hear a displeased voice from the living room, as I looked at myself in the mirror for the last time, grabbed my over-the-shoulder bag and head out to see my friend.
> 
> *Read the rest of the story here: http://pastebin.com/Ge6P59Sv*








Spoiler: Complete List of Entries



Riley  - http://pastebin.com/DaNHN5RT

BellBringerGreen - http://pastebin.com/9uZX0bpJ

Megu-chan - http://pastebin.com/Ge6P59Sv

Jinjiro - http://pastebin.com/d1jwNyGM

Blizzard - http://pastebin.com/0t7GQCEw

ladyphantomofmusic - http://pastebin.com/0W9SSLEq

Everlasting Julia - http://pastebin.com/KXLi58Y9

Jack 1605 - http://pastebin.com/kB0ia87s

J087 - http://pastebin.com/jWcsZkF9

AmyLilu - http://pastebin.com/gc8heq4w

Chessa - http://pastebin.com/GXik4Frp

oath2order - http://pastebin.com/KYtLa6Qt

Kippla - http://pastebin.com/ixQMdG8V

MadisonCrossing - http://pastebin.com/FkmgUNvC

spamurai - http://pastebin.com/21ASiQt0

BlueLeaf - http://pastebin.com/W075CiDG#

Silversea - http://pastebin.com/kT2RcFJ8

sugar9674 - http://pastebin.com/EMsENtDi

icyii - http://pastebin.com/6Jpks81E

pandadough - http://pastebin.com/hvtA5ppy

lizzyrose - http://pastebin.com/A1L697NN

bhbbhbbhb - http://pastebin.com/idsGSf53

Jake. - http://pastebin.com/PtYSr4qt

Gummysaur - http://pastebin.com/k34SFHVU

Hikari - http://pastebin.com/JEr2fUKB

LaurinaMN - http://pastebin.com/QUgCRYeS

Boidoh - http://pastebin.com/c9SrbTaG

Sheba - http://pastebin.com/z5CnM2XB

JeanGiraffe - http://pastebin.com/yZmFaKmT

Murray - http://pastebin.com/dCxnJXCs

Justeazy - http://pastebin.com/erWj6Yfv

BiggKitty - http://Pastebin.com/nnni64Tu

kerryelizabeth - http://pastebin.com/Tb3v08S2

Gandalf - http://pastebin.com/JrsdqQhv

mariop476 - http://pastebin.com/U5dg9NbB

Melody - http://pastebin.com/G6NgwgRX

VillageDweller - http://pastebin.com/xadQTfgN


----------



## Justin (Jan 1, 2014)

*Home Design Contest*

*First Place by Jake. with 50 votes*








*Dream Code:* 6700-2379-4935

*Second Place by vampiricrogue with 45 votes*








*Dream Code:* 5500-2460-8464

*Third Place by MyLifeIsCake with 36 votes*




*Dream Code:* Unknown



Spoiler: 4th to 12th Places



*4th Place by Xanarcah with 34 votes*




*Dream Code:* 4700-2451-3850

*5th Place by windfall with 31 votes*




*Dream Code:* 5700-3351-1636

*6th Place by Yukari Yakumo with 23 votes*




*Dream Code:* 4300-3335-6004

*7th Place by Tsundere with 20 votes*




*Dream Code:* 5600-2168-6758

*8th Place by Snow with 17 votes*




*Dream Code:* 4100-2481-6631

*9th Place by TheZoobler with 14 votes*




*Dream Code:* 4900-2124-7614

*10th Place by lizzyrose with 10 votes*




*Dream Code:* 6000-2232-1122

*11th Place by PuffleKirby21 with 6 votes*




*Dream Code:* 5400-2132-6397

*12th Place by Lunatic with 3 votes*




*Dream Code:* 4400-2178-0979





Spoiler: Complete List of Entries



Silversea: 





Knightpal:





xpaintitblack7x:





Dom:





Megu-chan (Luz):





oath2order:





ILikeCatsMoreThanYou:





Lassy:





vampiricrogue:





lizziety:





Klinkguin:





Oneku:





BellBringerGreen:





RhinoK:





Lunatic:





Dembonez19:





Halation:





Rubyy:





Hazelx:





lizzyrose:





Riley:





Bun:





Jack1605:





Twisted Circuits:





rosiekitty405:





Kim Pine:





Splash:





deardeer:





D i a:





Stacie: 





MyLifeIsCake:





TheZoobler:





MsCappuccino:





Queen-of-Edenia:





iLoveYou:





PaperVinny:





Jake.:





Gosalyne:





Stargazer741:





Cynber:





Sockhead:





Boidoh:





Kaybe:





pepper13:





Kurisu1701:





UchiCherry:





Joey:





Radiophone:





windfall:





lynn105:





kerryelizabeth:





Twilight Sparkle:





LaurinaMN:





Dark:





DemonOtaku:





tigereyes86:





Chessa:





sugar9674:





NinFanBoy01:





Lauren:





Snow:





Itachi:





spamurai:





Roknar:





Ameer:





icyii:





River:





trea:





SwiftStream:





Azabache:





Emily:





FireNinja1:





saramew:





Saranghae:





Xanarcah:





Yukari Yakumo:





Megatastic:





Makoto:





mayorkerri:





Mario.:





Nagi:





Viena:





KarlaKGB:





Sazie:





Loveablegal:





Tom:





Etinceru:





Minties:





J087:





Murray:





sami_spoon:





Suave_Spencer:





effluo:





SuperPenguin:





VillageDweller:





Squeaky:





faerie:





gnoixaim:





Myriad:





Tsundere:





cutiepiecat:





Luna_Mysteria:





JeanGiraffe:





Sansa22:





Willow:





BumblePumpkin:


----------



## Justin (Jan 1, 2014)

*Town Design Contest*

*First Place by Sansa22 with 111 votes*








*Dream Code:* 5400-2899-4542

*Second Place by Saranghae with 34 votes*








*Dream Code:* 5200-2104-8713

*Third Place by marylu with 26 votes*








*Dream Code:* 4100-2199-3155



Spoiler: 4th to 12th Places



*4th Place by Nicole. with 23 votes*





*5th Place by Lunatic with 19 votes*




*Dream Code:* 4400-2178-0979

*6th Place by faerie with 15 votes*





*7th Place by Luna_Mysteria with 13 votes*





*8th Place by Joey with 11 votes*




*Dream Code:* 7400-2982-0368

*9th Place and 10th Place tie by Mizutama and KarlaKGB with 10 votes*








*Dream Code:* 7600-2187-5814

*11th Place by SockHead with 7 votes*




*Dream Code:* 5000-2146-6432

*12th Place by lynn105 with 5 votes*









Spoiler: Complete List of Entries



Megu-chan (Luz): 





oath2order:





Lassy:





vampiricrogue:





lizziety:





dada_:





BellBringerGreen:





RhinoK:





Jack1605:





Halation:





Rubyy:





Bun:





Lunatic:





Riley:





Kim Pine:





lizzyrose:





Stacie:





Kammeh:





Queen-of-Edenia:





Nicole.:





SockHead:





Boidoh:





DemBonez19:





Silversea:





UchiCherry:





Radiophone:





Joey:





lynn105:





Twilight Sparkle:





LaurinaMN:





gnoixaim:





tigereyes86:





CoffeeAddict:





Chessa:





Ameer:





sugar9674:





NinFanBoy01:





Lauren:





Itachi:





icyii:





Coni:





Snow:





Emily:





Roknar:





kerryelizabeth:





PuffleKirby21:





Sansa22:





Chellie:





JeanGiraffe:





FireNinja1:





Isabella:





Truffle:





Saranghae:





Xanarcah:





Mizutama:





Yukari Yakumo:





Megatastic:





Makoto:





mayorkerri:





Mario.:





Jake.:





Spamurai:





Viena:





marylu:





iLoveYou:





KarlaKGB:





Sazie:





trea:





Etinceru:





Minties:





Sheba:





Murray:





effluo:





J087:





Superpenguin:





VillagerDweller:





Squeaky:





MyLifeIsCake:





faerie:





Willow:





Myriad:





Luna_Mysteria:





cutiepiecat:


----------



## Justin (Jan 1, 2014)

*All Winners / Prizes*

*First Place
Sazie, Willow, Murray, Jake., and Sansa22*
- Gold Trophy (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Rainbow Feather (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- 35 Fair Tickets

*Second Place
faerie, Lassy, lizzyrose, vampiricrogue, and Saranghae*
- Silver Trophy (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Rainbow Feather (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- 25 Fair Tickets

*Third Place
bun, Megatastic, Gandalf, MyLifeIsCake, and marylu*
- Bronze Trophy (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Rainbow Feather (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- 20 Fair Tickets

Please give your congratulations to all of our winners! These are the largest contests we've ever held at TBT, it's great to see so many contests and winners.

_With so many winners and prizes to distribute, it may take some time to receive your rewards._
​


----------



## Justin (Jan 1, 2014)

*Final Thoughts*​
These contests just about mark the end of the 2013 The Bell Tree Fair. We hope everyone enjoyed the event, it was a lot of work to put together over the course of a couple months. If we're able to, we'll probably do it again next winter but even better!

Regarding the Shop and any prizes, we will be doing a final restock of White, Purple, and Pink feathers in the Shop at an announced time within the next couple days. (after the winner tickets have been distributed, I recommend waiting to spend them until the restock!)

Once that has happened and the winners have had a chance to spend their tickets on anything they want first, we will do a clearance sale of sorts on remaining stock of other items such as some Steam games. After that, the Fair items will be removed from the Shop, the prize Raffles will be drawn, physical prizes will be arranged, and the Tickets will be removed as a currency.

Thank you to everyone for participating in the Fair!


----------



## VioletPrincess (Jan 1, 2014)

Yay!  Congrats Everyone   And to the mods Thank you for all of your hard work.  It was wonderful and so much fun  I really appreciate the votes that I got.  I have never won anything like this before.  It was just fun entering.  Congrats to everyone.


----------



## Willow (Jan 1, 2014)

Congrats to everyone to placed and thanks to all who voted and participated.  I've never won a contest so...this was a really nice surprise.  

Now I will go and quietly stalk the TBT shop once my tickets arrive. xD


----------



## Amyy (Jan 1, 2014)

Congrats to everyone <3


----------



## BellGreen (Jan 1, 2014)

Congratulations to all the winners! I can't wait for the next TBT Fair!


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2014)

thanks for bringing the fair back!!

also congrats to everyone who entered, even if you didn't win, all the entires were really good so you're all winners i my eyes!!!


----------



## effluo (Jan 1, 2014)

Congratulations to the winners! 

This was a lot of fun! Thank you for posting all the entries that didn't make it to the finals too! It is nice to see all the work people put in! ^^


----------



## Superpenguin (Jan 1, 2014)

Yay! Congrats to all of the fair winners. I am happy to have gotten 5th place in the Signature Contest! I can now finally use it as my signature! WOO!
Hoping the Virtual Pin goes on sale for 1 ticket. I never got one. :3


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 1, 2014)

Congrats, everyone!
I was going to enter in the writing contest, but I started waaayyy too late... Kids, don't procrastinate!


----------



## Justin (Jan 1, 2014)

I hope some of you take the time to watch the little videos for the Home and Town winners! Those were a bit of a pain to put together, but you get to see a lot more than just a screenshot. There are also Dream Codes under the entries where the member opted to give me their code if you want to visit them yourselves.


----------



## Murray (Jan 1, 2014)

Justin said:


> I hope some of you take the time to watch the little videos for the Home and Town winners! Those were a bit of a pain to put together, but you get to see a lot more than just a screenshot. There are also Dream Codes under the entries where the member opted to give me their code if you want to visit them yourselves.



dont worry i appreciate your hard work!!!11 the videos are great! congrats to winners and a great fair


----------



## Xanarcah (Jan 1, 2014)

Congrats to all the winners and also to the finalists! You all did an awesome job, it was a pleasure seeing your hard work. 



I made 4th place and missed out on the super awesome prizes~ But *thank you* to everyone who voted for my Ice/Mermaid (Gray/Juvia) room in the Home Design Contest! It means a lot to me that you thought my room was the one worth voting for. <3


Big thanks to the TBT Staff for putting the Fair together and keeping it running during the busy holiday season! It was a lot of fun particiating in everything, and I appreciate all the work that went into it~


----------



## Rio_ (Jan 2, 2014)

Congratulations to everyone!!! It was really cool to see all the entries ^__^


----------



## marylu (Jan 2, 2014)

Congrats to everyone, thanks to the staff for running the fair and thanks to everyone that voted for my town that got third place!


----------



## radical6 (Jan 2, 2014)

that was a fun fair!
congrats to everyone!!


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 2, 2014)

my computer crashed like twice trying to load the first page _i'm never clicking it again_

congratulations to all the winners, the people of this forum are very creative. it's nice to see all of the entries as well

i would have entered stuff, but it was just too much all at once plus the fair was at a bad time for me (school finals)


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jan 2, 2014)

Congratulations to everyone and thank you TBT staff for making this!


----------



## Lassy (Jan 2, 2014)

Congrats everybody! <3

And thank you to the people who voted for my signature ^___^
Aha, I'm quite Happy as the ones I voted for all made second xD (like me)


----------



## Chessa (Jan 2, 2014)

Congratulations everyone! And nice to see the other entries


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 2, 2014)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Jan 2, 2014)

Congrats everyone! Hope you enjoy your prizes! I hope that next year will be much better!


----------



## Megan. (Jan 2, 2014)

Really awesome event, I hope there's another fair next winter! c:
Congrats to everyone. n_n


----------



## lizzyrose (Jan 2, 2014)

Congrats to everyone!  Thanks to everyone who helped out with the fair as well!


----------



## LunaRover (Jan 2, 2014)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Saranghae (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you so much everyone!! Congrats to the other winners and thank you Justin and the rest of the staff for all your hard work


----------



## faerie (Jan 2, 2014)

Congrats to all the winners!!! I'd like to thank the admin/mods for their great job and hard work they did with the fair, especially over the holidays. I can only imagine all the hard work it was to make such a fun event! I really enjoyed game night and look forward to it coming back  Ty Justin for your generosity!
I am grateful for each persons vote I had received in both contests. and I thank you for your votes!  
The fair was a blast!


----------



## iLoveYou (Jan 2, 2014)

BUYING RAINBOW FEATHER.
kidding, I know it can't be traded

:{

Congwats everybody !! I would just like to give a personal shout out to the following person:

VillageDweller

By the way I would like to report the following people who have 6,041 tickets:


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 2, 2014)

iLoveYou said:


> BUYING RAINBOW FEATHER.
> kidding, I know it can't be traded
> 
> :{
> ...



that was murrays and you juST STOLE IT U IDIOT
but yes I am the person with the most tickets without winning a contest (ok Jake technically is BUT HE WON A CONTEST even tho those are his tickets w/o the contest tickets OK XOXO I AM THE BEST)

congratulations to everyone!!! none of my votes changed anything :} I voted for Jennifer, Kaiaa, and Jake. in the right categories XOX


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 2, 2014)

Congrats to the winners! I look forward to this year's fair!


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 2, 2014)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## windfall (Jan 2, 2014)

Congrats to the winners~! Looking forward to next year's fair! 

I'm still amused that my room placed 5th. I'm glad people appreciated my medieval banquet hall.


[sup]it was actually a subtle nod to a certain wedding in GoT so that's why there's a mannequin wearing a wolf mask in the back[/sup]


----------



## Kaiaa (Jan 2, 2014)

Congrats everyone! You all did awesome! 


Now go buy my handmade 3DSXL Cases and make me feel like people like them


----------



## SockHead (Jan 2, 2014)

yall did aight


----------



## Gandalf (Jan 2, 2014)

Bell tree, you did good. Thank you!

And grats' to all the people that entered.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats everyone and thank you! I was actually looking forward to see what other people won, I didn't expect this! :0


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Jan 3, 2014)

Huge thank you to TBT staff for all of their hard work on the fair and the work they do everyday here at TBT, the fair has been such a blast!! <33 I look forward to having a lot more fun here in the new coming year. ^^ Congratulations to all of the winners, I was blown away with how amazing you all are! I was very impressed with all of the entires though!! <33


----------



## vampiricrogue (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats to everyone, and hopefully everyone had a great time. ^.^

I just wish there was a way for me to rearrange my items so it can look a bit more organised >>;


----------



## Crystal Kitty Cat (Jan 3, 2014)

Well done to the winners and all the entered ones were pretty good too!


----------



## spamurai (Jan 3, 2014)

Congratulations to the winners 

And thanks to all TBT Staff for making this last month or so enjoyable 

I've personally loved it. You've kinda set the bar now for the 10th anniversary


----------



## Mao (Jan 3, 2014)

Woop congrats ^w^


----------



## Kaijudomage (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats to those who won, shame that I missed most of the fair due to being busy with the holidays.

So here's a belated Happy Holidays & Happy New Year from me to TBT.


----------



## Stacie (Jan 3, 2014)

Congratulations to the winners and thanks to those of you who voted for my entry in the art contest!


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 4, 2014)

Congrats to those who won, but also to how many people entered :] it's nice to see many people all taking part in one thing


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jan 4, 2014)

Congratulations everyone!  It's been a really fun year! c:


----------



## Justin (Jan 4, 2014)

We will be restocking the Shop with more limited Feathers at 2PM Pacific tomorrow. (Sunday) This time should be reasonable for most locations around the world. Click here to see converted times around the world.

Tickets to the contest winners will go out shortly in preparation.

Good luck! We hope you'll be able to make it.


----------



## Jake (Jan 4, 2014)

9am for me how is that **** fair i dont even wake up until 3pm fml

BUT I DONT WANT PIXEL FEATHERS SO HEHEHEHEHE


----------



## Justin (Jan 5, 2014)

Justin said:


> We will be restocking the Shop with more limited Feathers at 2PM Pacific tomorrow. (Sunday) This time should be reasonable for most locations around the world. Click here to see converted times around the world.
> 
> Tickets to the contest winners will go out shortly in preparation.
> 
> Good luck! We hope you'll be able to make it.



7 minutes!


----------



## Mao (Jan 5, 2014)

Why didn't I save any of my feathers. Whyyyyyy. Good luck to all buyers <3


----------



## Justin (Jan 5, 2014)

They're up! 7 of Pink, 7 of Purple, and 10 of White!


----------



## Saranghae (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks so much for restocking


----------



## Lassy (Jan 5, 2014)

Justin said:


> They're up! 7 of Pink, 7 of Purple, and 10 of White!



Wow they are going very quickly c:
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## BellGreen (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you for raising the price of the White Feather =P


----------



## Justin (Jan 5, 2014)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Thank you for raising the price of the White Feather =P



It never changed?


----------



## BellGreen (Jan 5, 2014)

Justin said:


> It never changed?



Oh, never mind =P I guess I just feel poor


----------



## Lassy (Jan 5, 2014)

Justin said:


> It never changed?



Justiiiin, I want your tickets D: *dies*


----------



## Mao (Jan 5, 2014)

Lassy said:


> Justiiiin, I want your tickets D: *dies*



WAIT WUT HOW DID YOU EVEN... :'( I just noticed lol


----------



## Willow (Jan 5, 2014)

Justin said:


> They're up! 7 of Pink, 7 of Purple, and 10 of White!



Is there going to be an option at any time to gift tickets?  Some of us have 1-4 tickets which won't buy a feather but combined they would.  I didn't want them to go to waste if at all possible.  

Also, is there a way to organize the collectibles...mine are kinda messy.

Thanks,
Willow


----------



## Mary (Jan 5, 2014)

Seems legit:


----------



## Justin (Jan 5, 2014)

No and no.

Sorry to be so blunt lol. _Maybe_ we can figure something extra to put it in there for a couple tickets, but ticket trading won't happen. Technical limitations at the moment for the later. Maybe someday.


----------



## Willow (Jan 5, 2014)

Justin said:


> No and no.
> 
> Sorry to be so blunt lol. _Maybe_ we can figure something extra to put it in there for a couple tickets, but ticket trading won't happen. Technical limitations at the moment for the later. Maybe someday.



Ahh okay...thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Snow (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for restocking! So excited I finally got my purple feather -- all that work on the photo challenge paid off after all.


----------



## Justin (Jan 5, 2014)

Lynn105 asked for her White Feather to be refunded shortly after purchasing, so I've added hers back into the stock. For this reason, the items sold stat will be off by one.


----------



## Farobi (Jan 5, 2014)

Woo got the last feather 

- - - Post Merge - - -

White Feather that is.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Jan 5, 2014)

YAY! got my pink and purple feathers   I almost missed them because my phone was having a fit.  5 minutes later and it they would have been gone.  I wish I one more ticket because I want to buy a feather for a couple of my friends


----------



## Chessa (Jan 5, 2014)

I hope there will be a way for people to get their tickets to an amount where they can still do something with it, for the people who are 1 (or 2 tickets short) but if not it just is the way it is and everyone can look back on a couple of fantastic weeks 

- - - Post Merge - - -

or maybe ad some special "end feathers" with a reduced price so people can spend their tickets on them and the feathers wich are available now will keep their exclusivity to the people who won more tickets? 

just some ideas


----------



## Sazie (Jan 6, 2014)

It was so fun! Thank you for the contests~
And congratz to the winners!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 6, 2014)

Mary said:


> Seems legit:View attachment 23268



Not while I'm here!


----------



## oath2order (Jan 6, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Not while I'm here!



You have 1 million.

I don't even.

Also love your sig. okay I complemented you give me tickets.


----------



## Luxy (Jan 7, 2014)

I joined too late! I would've loved to compete in the signature conest :3 But congrats to everyone.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Jan 7, 2014)

Ok just curious how Prof Gallows has 

10,000,000,000,000,000,065,284,077,450,682,265,568 ,456,642,148,886,267,118,448,844,545,520,511,777,8 38,181,142,510,337,509,988,867,035,816,342,470,187 ,175,785,193,750,117,648,543,530,356,184,548,650,4 38,281,396,224 Tickets.  Is that even a number ???


----------



## Justin (Jan 8, 2014)

Justin said:


> *The Super Leftover Tickets Fair Raffle!​*
> Don't have enough tickets left to purchase anything? Throw your leftover tickets into this super raffle to finish the TBT Fair Shop! For just 1 Ticket, you can enter to potentially win one of the following prizes below. There will be 10 unique winners. Multiple entries are encouraged, but they are only to increase your chances of winning a prize. Your name will be skipped for winning any additional prizes if you win one.
> 
> Good luck! *You have until Friday at 9PM PT / 12AM ET to enter any raffles or purchase any Fair items from the Shop. We'll draw the raffles on Saturday and remove the Tickets currency then.*
> ...



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?123169-The-Super-Leftover-Tickets-Fair-Raffle!


----------



## Mao (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh. Of course you need one ticket lol to enter lol T~T The banner looks so bare D:


----------



## lilyandemrys (Jan 11, 2014)

Well done all


----------

